
Ask HN: How long did your app take to be approved by Facebook? - demoonkevin
I&#x27;m reading on Facebook Developer Group, Stackoverflow, etc, that in some cases it takes more than 5 months (!!!!) to get approval from Facebook, both app review and business verification.<p>How long did it take to you? Are there any recommendations to get approved faster?
======
darrenwestall
It took us around 3 weeks, and that includes 2 re-submissions after feedback.
My only advice is to read every detail of their guidelines as they check every
little thing, so it’s best to make sure you’ve done everything upfront.

